# Prerelease



## MNIHKLOM (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have just finished re-csup again and got the same source files of 9.1-PRELEASE and also in /usr/src/UPDATING state that 

```
20121205 
     9.1-RELEASE
```

Here is my supfile


```
*default host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/kaitag/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_9
*default delete use-rel-suffix

*default compress

src-all
```
I use -h option for host from fastest_cvsup -c tw,sg,hk,in and use the first one for`# csup -h cvsup11.tw.freebsd.org supfile`.  My wonder is that I run leo with errors when I got this system


```
~% uname -a
FreeBSD MNIHKLOM.jesgroup.in.th 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Thu Nov 29 15:56:20 ICT 2012     [email]root@MNIHKLOM.jesgroup.in.th[/email]:/kaitag/obj/usr/src/sys/THUNYALICE  amd64
```

I tried deinstall/reinstall textproc/py27-enchant and textproc/enchant and editors/leo but still got the same errors.

Any suggestions are highly welcome and appreciate.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2012)

It's time to stop using csup(1).  If you want to follow -STABLE, install devel/subversion with the default options.  If you have any local patches applied to /usr/src, back them up elsewhere and delete /usr/src.  Then check out the version you want into /usr/src.  See option 3 here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Dec 1, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It's time to stop using csup(1).  If you want to follow -STABLE, install devel/subversion with the default options.  If you have any local patches applied to /usr/src, back them up elsewhere and delete /usr/src.  Then check out the version you want into /usr/src.  See option 3 here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172.



So we do not need anymore supfile for subversion and one can do from any where in file system or one need to change directory to /usr/ first ?

Many thanks for your time indeed.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2012)

No, svn does not use a supfile.  It can be run from any directory.  The second parameter to the svn checkout command is the directory where the local working copy (source) will be created.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Dec 1, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> No, svn does not use a supfile.  It can be run from any directory.  The second parameter to the svn checkout command is the directory where the local working copy (source) will be created.



Oh, I really appreciate for a quick response.  I have set environment variable 

${SVNREPOS} to /kaitag/ncvs/snv ,
${SVNUSER} and ${SVNGROUP} both to ncvs 

for a super user, root, when creating or installing devel/subversion. Is there any quick command to check out the whole source files for release 9,8,7,  for example, into ${SVNREPOS}?

I am reading document that comes along with devel/subversion though. Once again, many thanks indeed for your times.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## xibo (Dec 1, 2012)

stable 9 (RELENG_9):
[CMD="svn"]co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src[/CMD]

release 9.0 (RELENG_9_0_0) with some urgent fixes:
[CMD="svn"]co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.0 /usr/src[/CMD]

release 9.1 (RELENG_9_1_0):
[CMD="svn"]co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1 /usr/src[/CMD]

sync with repository server after successful checkout (branch gets autodetected):
[CMD="svn"]up /usr/src[/CMD]

BTW, the 9.1 announce was committed yesterday according to the svn-stable-9 mailing list.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Note that your existing /usr/ports... /usr/src...  should be backup up to elsewhere, and/or empty prior to the first subversion run... and one may wish to backup /usr/ports/distfiles; a custom kernel file... etc elsewhere also.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 1, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Note that your existing /usr/ports...



Why?


----------



## zspider (Dec 1, 2012)

xibo said:
			
		

> BTW, the 9.1 announce was committed yesterday according to the svn-stable-9 mailing list.



Thats very exciting, if it means what I think it does.:e


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Dec 2, 2012)

xibo said:
			
		

> stable 9 (RELENG_9):
> [CMD="svn"]co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src[/CMD]
> 
> release 9.0 (RELENG_9_0_0) with some urgent fixes:
> ...



Many thanks for your hints and for your times.  Yesterday, I finished checkout but the release is still 9.1 PRELEASE, early in december 02 2012 in my country.

Once again, I thank you very much for your valuable helps.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 2, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> Why?



#If* there were files you want to preserve, AFAIK the original svn co only works properly if the /usr/ports or /usr/src is empty or nonexistant.

(In my case, /usr/ports/packages contains .zsh to remove .tbz to other directories, and /usr/ports/distfiles contains the most recent distfiles for most of the installed ports (for minor version bumps); and
the /usr/src contained the custom GENERIC file as well as the original.


```
mv /usr/ports/distfiles /usr/distfiles
/bin/rm -rf /usr/ports
svn ... ... /usr/ports
mv /usr/distfiles /usr/ports/distfiles
```
I had to do that not an hour or so ago on another machine.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 2, 2012)

@jb_fvwm2,

I didn't understand that you are using svn for the ports tree as well.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Or, one wants /usr/ports on a thumbdrive for multiple machines (at least one of which,  with subversion installed)

```
/bin/rm -rf /usr/ports
mount -t ufs -o union /dev/da0 /usr
# /usr/ports ( about to exist) now is on the thumbdrive if it is
# large enough etc. 
svn co ... /usr/ports    # /ports not already on the /da0, which is
# usually mounted as /mnt or... as new subdirctories appearing there based in [FILE]/usr [/FILE] appear on the thumbdrive. (AFAIK-IANAE)
(Sorry for the rough draft of an explanation. It is working fine
here though... only a slight chance of an error in this mini howto).
```
Also, frees up space in /usr on the drive to be henceforth updated with a ports tree that can be transported among machines ( Probably a gotcha or two, but I've not thought of any
so far...)


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 3, 2012)

MNIHKLOM said:
			
		

> Many thanks for your hints and for your times.  Yesterday, I finished checkout but the release is still 9.1 PRELEASE, early in december 02 2012 in my country.



"It's not a release until the announcement is made."  This has been said many times, but people still try to beat the announcement.  Don't worry, the release will get here when it gets here.


----------



## kpa (Dec 3, 2012)

@MNIHKLOM, are you sure you have the sources for 9.1-RELEASE branch and not 9-STABLE? The SVN branch for 9.1-RELEASE is releng/9.1 and the 9-STABLE is stable/9. The latter is still called 9.1-PRERELEASE and it won't change until 9.1-RELEASE is announced.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Dec 3, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> @MNIHKLOM, are you sure you have the sources for 9.1-RELEASE branch and not 9-STABLE? The SVN branch for 9.1-RELEASE is releng/9.1 and the 9-STABLE is stable/9. The latter is still called 9.1-PRERELEASE and it won't change until 9.1-RELEASE is announced.



Hi,

Yes, I svn for ...stable/9/ and got 9.1-PRERELEASE.  and here are a few lines from newvers.sh


> TYPE="FreeBSD"
> REVISION="9.1"
> BRANCH="PRERELEASE"
> if [ "X${BRANCH_OVERRIDE}" != "X" ]; then
> ...


and also in /usr/src/UPDATING.  But as wblock@ said the release will get here when it gets here (-- I like his phrase.)

Once more time thanks for your helps and for your times.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## gkontos (Dec 3, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> "It's not a release until the announcement is made."  This has been said many times, but people still try to beat the announcement.  Don't worry, the release will get here when it gets here.



True but it might take a couple of weeks for an official announcement because all mirrors have to be synced, packages to be build, etc.

But you are right, it is not a RELEASE until the Fat Lady Sings :e


----------



## fonz (Dec 3, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> True but it might take a couple of weeks for an official announcement


Conveniently in time for Christmas, I would imagine :e

Fonz


----------

